# project: 60



## _____ (Mar 5, 2007)

hey whats going on? my name is andy and i've seen alot of beautiful planted tanks and fell in love. I was a piranha-holic, decided to sell all of my piranhas and some tanks(due to electricly) so i could get into planted aquariums. I've read alot, about 2 weeks worth of reading so i decided to post my first thread in the forum.I wanted to know how difficult it was for you when you started your first ever planted tank? 

i took alot of notes and this is what i have so far... 
anything i should change, please suggest. 
tank dimensions are 48 x 15 x 17 

soon to buy: 
filteration: xp3 
light: 48" coralife fixture 2x65w with 2 6700k bulbs(2wpg) 
substrate: 2 bags of turface pro league(grey) any opinions on this? 
pressurized co2 with custom REX's regulator 
diy external inline co2 reactor 
ferts: will be purchased from greywatson 

suggestions please and if i need to know anything please tell me, thanks!!!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi!

Stay with the pressurized CO2.......why would you need a DIY CO2 reactor in addition?

Eco Complete substrates are popular around here, or ADA substrates. I'm sure that your's will work. Please tell me: what type of substrate is that? I haven't heard of turface pro league. How much are you using?

Also, what type of plants are you thinking about growing? Are you sure that you will have enough light?

Above all, plan and be patient. I don't think anyone here made the "perfect" planted tank right from the start! HAVE SOME FUN WITH IT?


----------



## _____ (Mar 5, 2007)

well i have a long list of plants ive seen, but not sure i will have enough light for them

turface i guess is a substrate for the really low budget guys like me haha


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have no experience with the coralife reflectors, so can't comment. But at 2wpg on a tank that size, you should be able to grow a lot of plants. Get lots of fast growing stem plants to start with. If you haven't read this, you should check it out. Keep your photoperiod around 10hrs to start with, and maintain a stability for long term success. You will have some algae issues, everyone does at the start, so don't let that get you discouraged.



> ...why would you need a DIY CO2 reactor in addition?


This gets the CO2 into solution. The 2 typical ways of getting CO2 into your tank are via a diffuser or via a reactor.


----------



## _____ (Mar 5, 2007)

Bert H said:


> I have no experience with the coralife reflectors, so can't comment. But at 2wpg on a tank that size, you should be able to grow a lot of plants. Get lots of fast growing stem plants to start with. If you haven't read this, you should check it out. Keep your photoperiod around 10hrs to start with, and maintain a stability for long term success. You will have some algae issues, everyone does at the start, so don't let that get you discouraged.
> 
> This gets the CO2 into solution. The 2 typical ways of getting CO2 into your tank are via a diffuser or via a reactor.


you said fast growing stem plants...you have a list you perfer?

im thinking having my light on a timer of 5hrs on 2 hrs off than another 5 hrs

your right algae will discourage me but well see, i shouldnt overdose with ferts right? and should i purchase a uv?


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

if you checked out the link bert provided, it lists some good fast growing stem plants to start with.

Ceratophyllum demersum: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/f...eratophyllu m
Rotala rotundafolia: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/f...us&spec=Rotala
Bacopa caroliniana: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/f...us&spec=Bacopa
Bacopa australis: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/f...us&spec=Bacopa
Myriophyllum mattogrossense: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/f...c=Myriophyllum
Hygrophila difformis: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/f...pec=Hygrophila

the link has lots of very useful and helpful information.

good luck on your tank!


----------



## _____ (Mar 5, 2007)

i replied before clicking the link...but thanks!!!

anything i should know when i start?
any other things i need to purchase?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I wouldn't bother with the "siesta" for your lights. There is no conclusive evidence that it helps. At 2 wpg, you should not have any problems keeping algae at bay anyway...


----------



## _____ (Mar 5, 2007)

turbomkt said:


> I wouldn't bother with the "siesta" for your lights. There is no conclusive evidence that it helps. At 2 wpg, you should not have any problems keeping algae at bay anyway...


great news...but i have to wait and see when i start, but i hope not!


----------



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

Andy, I'm guessing this is a 55gallon? My first tank was a 55 gallon and it was by far the easiest I have done. For the 55, I had CO2 going into a dupla reactor. Substrate was sandblasting gravel (inert). Lighting was 2 shoplights with a total of 4 48" bulbs. I used Philips ultralume bulbs - 5500K. Fertilization was dupla24 or something like that (basically just traces). Plants grew very well - I had basic hygro, rotala, echinodorus, and vals.

This setup was cheap - (CO2 setup was only expensive item ), ran well, and relatively low maintenance.

These days, I think many folks are using AHS lights (http://www.ahsupply.com/) in DIY enclosures. If I were going to redo my lighting, I would likely go with AHS fixtures. You may want to at least check it out and do some research and see if you can save yourself some money that way.

Good luck and happy farming!


----------



## _____ (Mar 5, 2007)

yep you got the tank size right...

i know starting a planted tank will be expensive(anything over $100 is), but since i dont want to spend money in the future replacing lights or substrate etc. i might as well get it now and get it over with(saves money and time later on).

i just need a thumbs up from *ALOT* of people on what i decided to purchase and i will go out and buy these things, so i can start farming!!

still doing alot i mean alot of of reading about each products and other members setup


----------



## _____ (Mar 5, 2007)

the main plants i want to grow is glosso and rotala, but i heard since glosso needs alot of light it will just grow up instead of along the substrate and the bottom might rot out every couple weeks is this true? also about rotala(main reason of starting a planted tank) i also heard it isn't an easy grower but once its adjusted to your tank it will grow fast but my water needs to be on the money, true also?


----------



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

Andy, some of the Rotalas are easier than others. The Indica and Green varieties are typically easier than Macandra and Wallichi. The PlantFinder link at the top is a good place to start for plant research.

*PlantFinder*


----------



## _____ (Mar 5, 2007)

thanks for the info...like all the other days today i been bumming it at home just reading all sorts of things about planted tanks.

im pretty sure i to need more than what plants i could grow, dosing etc.
any few words you guys could tell me?

anything about how many bubbles per minutes ppm psi i dont know...i just like to know more before i start


----------

